# [geloest] Monitor schaltet sich aus

## Terrere

Hallo zusammen

Hab ein schon laenger nervendes Problem, das ich partout nicht selber loesen kann.

Mein vor 3 Monaten frisch installiertes Gentoo schaltet meinen Monitor auf Standby. Ich wusle auf der Konsole, nur ab und an auch unter X, wobei egal, das System schaltet meinen Monitor bei Nichtbenuetzung aus. Naja, mein erstes Gentoo, das ueber 2 Jahre lief, Debian (woody, sarge, etch, lenny) und gar noch FreeBSD, zeigen dieses Verhalten nicht. Und als Info, ein ganz Ausschalten ist es nicht, den dann wuerde das Herstellerlogo sich kurz zeigen.

Was hab ich jetzt schon den Kernel durchforstet, /etc durchge-grept, Google belaestigt, und alles fuer die Katz, wie gesagt, nervendes Problem, den Ausschalten tu ich, niemand anders.  Wer weiss mehr? Nehme JEDEN Gratis Tip zur Kentniss, argh. (ausser den Tip, lass doch einfach mplayer still laufen, DAS kann es ja wohl nicht sein)   :Smile: 

so long

Edith: Titel lesbarer getipptLast edited by Terrere on Mon Aug 20, 2007 4:19 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NightDragon

Lass doch mplayer still laufen!

*g* Nein Spaß beiseite.

Der Monitor schaltet sich ab, heißt dass, dass er schwarz schaltet und du kein Bild mehr hast (Standby) Oder lässt er sich aufwecken auch nicht mehr?

Es gibt egentlich mehrere Dinge die dafür verantwortlich sein können.

Ists ein LCD oder ein Röhrenmonitor?

----------

## Terrere

Guten Morgen

Es ist ein Roehrenmonitor. Und funktioniert top, will heissen, er kommt wieder

hoch.  Je nachdem, in der Konsole tippe ich CapsLock, unter X kurz ein

Mausschupps, und das typische knacken, wen die Elektronik sich einschaltet.

Ich nenn es Standby, aber auf meine Frage hin, gibt er mir ja keine Antwort.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt egentlich mehrere Dinge die dafür verantwortlich sein können.
> 
> 

 

jo cool, eins wuerd mir schon reichen. hey, Ich nehm schon Medikamente  :Smile: 

Unter X, lacht er ueber xset s blah, mit acpi hab ich wahrseinlich alle Arten durch

wie auch schon ohne. In der xorg.conf, Optionen wie DPMS, SuspendTime etc. 

hilft alles nix. (Pillen schluckt)

Nachtrag; in der Konsole schaltet es nach 10, unter X darf er laenger, 

etwa 30 Minuten. (Pillen schluckt, blubberblabber)

freie Partition entdeckt, Gentoo installieren, Murphy kann ja nicht 

ueberall gleichzeitig sein.

----------

## Aldo

Schreib mal folgendes in die /etc/conf.d/local.start:

```
ebegin "Turn off screensaver and terminal bell"

 for a in `seq 1 7`; do setterm -blank 0 > /dev/tty$a ; done

eend $?
```

Das sollte dein Problem  lösen.

----------

## Terrere

Hi Aldo

tjooehm, was willst hoeren? 

Ehrfürchtig im Wissen meiner Unfaehigkeit und Kleinlichkeit verneig ich mich vor root.

(nimmt jetzt die blauen Pillen, die sollen sein Selbstbewusstsein wieder auf den

Normalstand bringen, wen einer die gruenen braucht, zum berhuigen, die sind hier.)

Thanks, it works.

setterm, oder wen man den Wald vor lauter Baeumen nicht mehr sieht.

----------

## UTgamer

@ Aldo ich kämpfe mit gleichem oder ähnlichem Problem, wofür stehen die (Zahlen-) Parameterwerte?

----------

## think4urs11

 *man setterm wrote:*   

>        -blank [0-60] (virtual consoles only)
> 
>               Sets the interval of inactivity, in  minutes,  after  which  the
> 
>               screen  will  be automatically blanked (using APM if available).
> ...

 

d.h. füer tty1-7 wird das blanking abgeschalten

----------

## UTgamer

Alles klar, danke.

Mal sehen ob blank Schwarz hier ebenfalls wie blank standby/ausgeschaltet ist, wie es der Xserver macht.

Schwarz ist willkommen, ausgeschaltet ist unwillkommen.

----------

